# American eel article



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is interesting

The fish we love to hate
The American eel may be at best a pest to some anglers,
but to others it's a worthy opponent with a delicate taste

In "Virginia Wildlife," Jack Randolph described another unusual fishing technique  bobbing for eels  that requires no hook.

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/general/columns/sutton_keith/1660908.html


----------

